# Backing up to NAS with Cobian Backup



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a Western Digital NAS drive and I use Cobian Backup 11.

Currently I am having to access the drive first by opening it through file explorer then entering the username and password.

Trying to use Cobian Backup's 'Run the task as another user' but when I enter the username and password there (that works in file explorer), I get the following error: The user ".\admin" couldn't logon: The user name or password is incorrect

How do i enter the credentials in Cobian backup for it to start the backup?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Username should be NASHOSTNAME\USERNAME and PASSWORD

Try this ^


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

tristar said:


> Username should be NASHOSTNAME\USERNAME and PASSWORD
> 
> Try this ^


Where can I find the NAS HOSTNAME?

The device is a Western Digital MyCloud 6TB

https://www.wdc.com/products/personal-cloud-storage/my-cloud.html#WDBCTL0060HWT-NESN


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Do nslookup of the IP, it should give you the hostname.. But as you posted in the N/W forum that this is not working, check on the router as to how the Device Name is displayed..


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

tristar said:


> Do nslookup of the IP, it should give you the hostname.. But as you posted in the N/W forum that this is not working, check on the router as to how the Device Name is displayed..


Doing nslookup, gives me the following result:










On the router I can se this:










The device is Multimedia 192.168.0.6


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

What happens when you ping Multimedia ?

As for the login, use this format Multimedia\username and it's Password.


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

tristar said:


> What happens when you ping Multimedia ?
> 
> As for the login, use this format Multimedia\username and it's Password.


Pinging Multimedia returns result with IP address.

Using that format gives me this result:










But if I use that same usrname and password in Windows File Explorer it opens up the device NO PROBLEM


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

What happens if you choose root\admin ?


----------



## vvuuren (Nov 7, 2006)

tristar said:


> What happens if you choose root\admin ?


ERR 04-05-2018 14:53 The user "root\admin" couldn't logon: The user name or password is incorrect


----------

